# Brahms Piano concerto #2 chromatic scales



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

The ascending piano chromatic scales in the first movement of Brahms PC #2 don't fit. 

I think i've only heard Kovacevich fit them in time. 

There is one around minute 8 and one at the ending at least, just off the top of my head.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

I don't even know if they are chromatic scales or ascending arpeggios. Will check the score. 

Hope you know what i mean. 

Around min 15 there is one. (kovacevich/davis recording where the 1st movement last 18 minutes)


----------

